
Andy Rubin Former Android Head Continues His Work on AI - baldfat
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/android-inventor-andy-rubin-playground-artificial-intelligence/
======
namsral
> he says he is in fact working on a dashcam, which he plans to give away in
> exchange for its data

The idea of the free dashcam seems similar to the necklace camera from the
novel[0] "The Circle" where peoples lives were broadcasted 24/7\. Creepy but
plausible.

[0]: [http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18302455-the-
circle](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18302455-the-circle)

